# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Ta ra Liz Dawn

## alan45

Liz Dawn who played Vera Duckworth has passed away

----------

flappinfanny (27-09-2017)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street actress Liz Dawn, who played Vera Duckworth in the soap for more than 30 years, has died

----------

flappinfanny (27-09-2017), Glen1 (26-09-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

Very sad news.  RIP Liz.  x

----------

Glen1 (26-09-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

RIP Liz

----------

flappinfanny (27-09-2017), Glen1 (26-09-2017)

----------


## Glen1

Great shame, 77yrs. old ,not a bad innings.  So many of the old favourite  soap characters now passed away. Those were the days and no mistake. R.I.P. Liz.

----------

flappinfanny (27-09-2017), Perdita (26-09-2017)

----------


## lizann

i thought she was already dead i don't know why

 ta raa chuck vera was so loved as was liz im sure - reunited with bill (jack) - rest in peace

----------

flappinfanny (27-09-2017)

----------


## Rear window

a lovely character from my childhood memories of corrie. Did feel a genuine sadness on reading the news.

----------

